# Public speaking skills



## Polanus1561 (May 2, 2017)

I am deeply aware of my shortcomings in this regard, lack of eye contact, not giving the entire audience my 'attention', any practical tips and preacher recommendations who are good at this? I have been profiting from observing Joel Beeke.


----------



## Edward (May 2, 2017)

Join Toastmasters. Practical real-time feedback, actual practice, and a graduated training program. 

Looks like there are several in Singapore; the JPMChase one might be employees only but some of the others are likely open membership.


----------



## Cymro (May 2, 2017)

An orator of the past when asked about the important element in rhetoric and oratory, replied, pronunciation, pronunciation, pronunciation! There must be more reliance upon the Holy Spirit than your notes. And at the start of service look at the congregation, and let the sight of lambs and sheep with a multitude of needs, and also sinners who are lost affect your heart. As the doctor said of preaching, it's logic on fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

